# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  FDA warns Alex Jones

## Warlord

> The Food and Drug Administration has told InfoWars founder Alex Jones to remove various products for sale on his website that falsely claim to cure COVID-19.
> 
> Jones' Superblue Silver Immune Gargle, SuperSilver Whitening Toothpaste, SuperSilver Wound Dressing Gel and Superblue Fluoride Free Toothpaste are all marketed as cures to the current pandemic, but the FDA, in a letter to Jones on Thursday, said that these products are "unapproved new drugs."
> 
> The federal agency also lists a variety of federal laws that Jones has violated by selling the products on his website, requesting that the known conspiracy theorist "take immediate action to cease the sale" of these products.
> 
> The letter also cited several videos that the FDA also want taken down, in which Jones promotes his products and spouts false information about how they can help combat COVID-19.
> 
> "We advise you to review your websites, product labels, and other labeling and promotional materials to ensure that you are not misleadingly representing your products as safe and effective for a COVID-19 related use for which they have not been approved by FDA and that you do not make claims that misbrand the products in violation of the FD&C Act," the letter reads.


https://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...onavirus-cures

Don't listen to him as often but I dont remember him claiming his products 'cure' the virus.

----------


## donnay

"If you're not catching flak, you're not over the target."

----------


## Warlord

> "If you're not catching flak, you're not over the target."


Does he claim any of these products cure the virus? Its got to be nonsense. I'd like to see the letter.

----------


## donnay

> Does he claim any of these products cure the virus? Its got to be nonsense. I'd like to see the letter.


No he never made such a claim.  But as usual they are attacking him because they want him shut down.

----------


## Created4

> Does he claim any of these products cure the virus? Its got to be nonsense. I'd like to see the letter.


They're nailing him for comments made in his videos. And it is not just the FDA who warned, but the FTC also, which is far worse. The FDA, by law, has to give you a chance to rectify the "errors," while the FTC does not. They can come in and shut you down anytime they want.

https://www.fda.gov/inspections-comp...05802-04092020




> WARNING LETTER
> 
> Date:               April 9, 2020
> 
> RE:                 Unapproved and Misbranded Products Related to Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
> 
> 
> 
> This is to advise you that the United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) reviewed your website at the Internet address www.infowarsstore.com on March 26, 2020 and April 6, 2020, respectively. We also reviewed your websites at the Internet addresses www.infowars.com and www.banned.video, where you direct consumers to your website, www.infowarsstore.com, to purchase your products. The FDA has determined that your www.infowarsstore.com website offers “Superblue Silver Immune Gargle,” “SuperSilver Whitening Toothpaste,” “SuperSilver Wound Dressing Gel” and “Superblue Fluoride Free Toothpaste” for sale in the United States and that these products are intended to mitigate, prevent, treat, diagnose, or cure COVID-19[1] in people. Based on our review, these products are unapproved new drugs sold in violation of section 505(a) of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (FD&C Act), 21 U.S.C. § 355(a). Furthermore, these products are misbranded drugs under section 502 of the FD&C Act, 21 U.S.C. § 352. The introduction or delivery for introduction of these products into interstate commerce is prohibited under sections 301(a) and (d) of the FD&C Act, 21 U.S.C. § 331(a) and (d).
> ...

----------


## Warlord

> They're nailing him for comments made in his videos. And it is not just the FDA who warned, but the FTC also, which is far worse. The FDA, by law, has to give you a chance to rectify the "errors," while the FTC does not. They can come in and shut you down anytime they want.
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/inspections-comp...05802-04092020


Thanks for posting the letter!

He specifically says his products boost the immune system not cures the coronavirus.  I'm no lawyer though..

----------


## Created4

> Thanks for posting the letter!
> 
> He specifically says his products boost the immune system not cures the coronavirus.  I'm no lawyer though..


He made some slip-ups, such as this statement they quoted him saying:




> I mean Nano Silver is on record taking out viruses and bacteria.


The really disturbing thing here is that they are obviously targeting him, because it takes a LOT of resources for them to watch all of his videos in the hope of finding something he slipped up on. Tremendous effort to do that.

As someone who has received warning letters like this in the past, I can tell you that normally they just review your product labels and the written advertising claims in ads, posted on websites, etc.

The fact that they are assigning people to watch all his shows is a step up in enforcement, and spells trouble for all of us in the Alternative Media, _especially_ with the FTC involved, which is far more dangerous than the FDA.

What's next? Facebook is already censoring our site, HealthImpactNews.com, for publishing articles on Vitamin C being used effectively, so will they now go after anyone promoting Vitamin C also? Because Vitamin C is not approved by the FDA either, and some doctors and hospitals have followed China's example and are now using the therapy also.

Will the FDA step in and stop them?

Their goal is to approve a vaccine only, which is why they are also going after Trump for continually promoting other off label drugs due to the fact there is no vaccine yet.

But Trump is hyping up the vaccine just as much as Fauci and everyone else at this point....

----------


## Warlord

> He made some slip-ups, such as this statement they quoted him saying:
> 
> 
> 
> The really disturbing thing here is that they are obviously targeting him, because it takes a LOT of resources for them to watch all of his videos in the hope of finding something he slipped up on. Tremendous effort to do that.



Aaah.. He needs to correct that and say he doesn't mean it cures the coronavirus. I think he'll do that within 48 hours and maybe they will back off.

I think the next phase in targeting Jones is for them to take his domains/websites and shut him off the internet.. That's my prediction because just banning him from the various online platforms hasn't really worked.

----------


## Created4

> Aaah.. He needs to correct that and say he doesn't mean it cures the coronavirus. I think he'll do that within 48 hours and maybe they will back off.


Not likely. They intentionally do NOT name all the violations they found, but only give a few examples, and it is up to you to find all the "non-compliant" statements and take them down.

If it was only written text, he might have a chance, but he would need to have someone go through hours, maybe hundreds or thousands of hours, of video to find these statements, and then edit them out.




> I think the next phase in targeting Jones is for them to take his domains/websites and shut him off the internet.. That's my prediction because just banning him from the various online platforms hasn't really worked.


That could very well be. It seems like they are setting him up to fail, so that they can "legally" shut him down. If it was just the FDA, his main danger would be them seizing his products.

But because the FTC is involved, they are obviously looking for a way to shut him down.

----------


## jmdrake

> Thanks for posting the letter!
> 
> He specifically says his products boost the immune system not cures the coronavirus.  I'm no lawyer though..





> He made some slip-ups, such as this statement they quoted him saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I mean Nano Silver is on record taking out viruses and bacteria.


Yep.  But this is worse.

_ the Pentagon has come out and documented, and homeland security have said this stuff kills the whole SARS corona_

If Alex Jones has documentation that the Pentagon has "come out and documented" that nano silver "kills the whole SARS corona" then he had better put that documentation up on his website pronto!  It's one thing to say something kills viruses.  A *lot* of things are documented to kill viruses.  But he got super specific with his claim here.  He also claims that what he is selling is "patented"  

_ It's in our entire line of high quality silver products and it's patented, it's amazing, its in the Super Silver Wound gel, its in the Super Silver Toothpaste, it is in the Super Blue Toothpaste . . . were very close to selling out in infowarsstore.com . . . "_ 

I'd like to see the patent.  The "patented" claim implies that you can *only* get this wonder drug that supposedly the Pentagon and homeland security says "kills the whole SARS corona" from inforwars.com.




> The really disturbing thing here is that they are obviously targeting him, because it takes a LOT of resources for them to watch all of his videos in the hope of finding something he slipped up on. Tremendous effort to do that.
> 
> As someone who has received warning letters like this in the past, I can tell you that normally they just review your product labels and the written advertising claims in ads, posted on websites, etc.
> 
> The fact that they are assigning people to watch all his shows is a step up in enforcement, and spells trouble for all of us in the Alternative Media, _especially_ with the FTC involved, which is far more dangerous than the FDA.
> 
> What's next? Facebook is already censoring our site, HealthImpactNews.com, for publishing articles on Vitamin C being used effectively, so will they now go after anyone promoting Vitamin C also? Because Vitamin C is not approved by the FDA either, and some doctors and hospitals have followed China's example and are now using the therapy also.


If HealthImpactNews.com claims to have a patented version of Vitamin C that the Pentagon and Homeland Security has documented and said "kills the whole SARS corona", and if they don't have said patent and/or if there is no such documentation from the Pentagon and Homeland Security, then that is a false claim a violation of just about every consumer protection act known to man.  This "nano silver" AJ is hawking is probably colloidal silver which is NOT under patent, has been shown to have antiviral properties, can be made at home for pennies, but has not been tested against SARS corona specifically.

Edit: And it seems that Alex Jones is really making the claim from the standpoint of a topical antiviral rather than a cure.  In that case it's no different than saying Listerine kills germs.  Of course, for a while, Listerine was forced to back off it its "Listerine kills germs" claim until it was proven even though it was obvious from the original taste that, and the fact that it contains alcohol, that it must kill something.

----------


## devil21

> No he never made such a claim.  But as usual they are attacking him because they want him shut down.


More likely imo is the FDA, which is little more than a regulatory weapon of Big Pharma, doesn't want silver products being promoted to mass audiences as an alternative to their products.

----------


## Created4

> If HealthImpactNews.com claims to have a patented version of Vitamin C that the Pentagon and Homeland Security has documented and said "kills the whole SARS corona", and if they don't have said patent and/or if there is no such documentation from the Pentagon and Homeland Security, then that is a false claim a violation of just about every consumer protection act known to man.  This "nano silver" AJ is hawking is probably colloidal silver which is NOT under patent, has been shown to have antiviral properties, can be made at home for pennies, but has not been tested against SARS corona specifically.


Strawman argument that completely misses the point. Health Impact News doesn't sell products, and has First Amendment protection to make whatever claims they want.

The issue with Alex Jones is a lot more complicated, but basically he needs to separate his "infowars.com" news site from the products he is selling. And maybe he is doing that, I don't know. If his supplement company is selling advertisement to his media company, he could technically have a claim to First Amendment protection.

But even the FDA rule that companies selling or manufacturing products cannot make health claims that are not approved by the FDA is unconstitutional. Jonathan Emord is an attorney who has sued the FDA several times on this issue, and won. But their own internal rules/laws don't change.

Here is another legal group that has called out the FDA on their unconstitutional practices:

*Study: 98% of FDA Laws Are Unconstitutional*

I am not a follower of Alex Jones and am not defending what he says or does, but the Constitutional issues here are huge, and if we don't defend someone's right to practice the First Amendment, then the Constitution is simply a document printed on paper that has no meaning.

----------


## Warlord

> *Study: 98% of FDA Laws Are Unconstitutional*
> 
> I am not a follower of Alex Jones and am not defending what he says or does, but the Constitutional issues here are huge, and if we don't defend someone's right to practice the First Amendment, then the Constitution is simply a document printed on paper that has no meaning.


Is the FTC involved because he's engaging in 'interstate commerce'? I think that's the big problem as you say they can use that pretext to seize goods and shut you down.

Jones has good lawyers though he's no stranger to lawsuits.

----------


## Created4

> Is the FTC involved because he's engaging in 'interstate commerce'?


The FTC gets involved for "false advertising" claims generally, but who really knows at this point.

For the first time in our nation's history Trump has invoked the PREP Act that was crafted after 911, and it suspends many Constitutional rights in the face of "pandemics" like this supposed one.

Barr made it clear last week that they were going to after those making "false" cure claims for COVID19.

Welcome to the new Medical Police state.....

----------


## jmdrake

I'm not missing the point.  And I don't think you even understand what the term strawman argument means.  You do not have a first amendment right to lie and claim that your product is patented if it isn't.  You don't have a first amendment right to claim the Pentagon and Homeland security have documented your product with kill all SARS corona if they haven't.  If he can back up those claims then he should.  If he can't then he shouldn't make them.   The fact that Alex Jones is making specific claims about Pentagon and Homeland Security endorsements of products THAT HE IS SELLING that has nothing to do with some alternative health website saying vitamin C is good for boosting the immune system.




> Strawman argument that completely misses the point. Health Impact News doesn't sell products, and has First Amendment protection to make whatever claims they want.
> 
> The issue with Alex Jones is a lot more complicated, but basically he needs to separate his "infowars.com" news site from the products he is selling. And maybe he is doing that, I don't know. If his supplement company is selling advertisement to his media company, he could technically have a claim to First Amendment protection.
> 
> But even the FDA rule that companies selling or manufacturing products cannot make health claims that are not approved by the FDA is unconstitutional. Jonathan Emord is an attorney who has sued the FDA several times on this issue, and won. But their own internal rules/laws don't change.
> 
> Here is another legal group that has called out the FDA on their unconstitutional practices:
> 
> *Study: 98% of FDA Laws Are Unconstitutional*
> ...

----------


## trey4sports

Apparently the actions he is taking do not please the crown!

----------


## Created4

> I'm not missing the point.  And I don't think you even understand what the term strawman argument means.  You do not have a first amendment right to lie and claim that your product is patented if it isn't.


Yes, you clearly DID miss the point. You used MY organization, Health Impact News, as a hypothetical example which is EXACTLY a strawman argument.

Health Impact News has no product. It sells nothing to the public, and discussing these regulatory issues with you that we have dealt with for almost 20 years is a complete waste of my time....

----------


## jmdrake

> Yes, you clearly DID miss the point. You used MY organization, Health Impact News, as a hypothetical example which is EXACTLY a strawman argument.
> 
> Health Impact News has no product. It sells nothing to the public, and discussing these regulatory issues with you that we have dealt with for almost 20 years is a complete waste of my time....


You said Facebook is censoring your site.  Facebook is not the FDA or the FTC.  My specific point about Alex Jones the YOU ARE MISSING is that he made specific claims about endorsements of his products. He went further than saying "silver kills germs." That's all I'm saying.

----------


## Warlord

Alex always says do your own research. He might have fallen foul of the guidelines though claiming the nano silver can cure 'viruses' (note: he didn't say coronovirus).

I've bought from his store before but I can find some things cheaper locally (or on Amazon). Take his multivitamin mineral infusion for example. You can get a decent multivitamin tablet for a third of the price and for example a 90 day supply compared to his 30 day supply.  The tablet will typically contain the same quantities of vitamins and minerals anyway.   I think a big part of buying stuff from him is supporting the InfoWar.

I think his Vitamin D3 ('Winter Sun') liquid supplement isn't bad value for $20 but it's only a 1oz bottle which is a two week supply and the nascent iodine 2oz bottle ('X-3') for $31 isn't bad especially with free shipping .

Posters on here like the toothpaste and its only 10 bucks.  I've never tried it myself.

----------


## Champ

This is what the FDA has done for decades in order to bully alternative practitioners into closing their services or removing their practicing licenses.  They are just pointing their regulatory abuses at Alex now.  Nothing new here.

----------


## Warlord

*Alex Jones Responds to False Reports Filed to the FDA*


https://banned.video/watch?id=5e90fcc0320e54001ef8e73e

Skip to 5:00

He is defiant..

He says he's probably going to stop selling those products and will sue.

----------


## Working Poor

The words "Heal cure and prevent" is blasphemy to the FDA

----------


## 69360

Jones is a snake oil salesman. I don't need or want the federal government to tell me that.

----------


## donnay

> Jones is a snake oil salesman. I don't need or want the federal government to tell me that.


How so?  What product in particular is snake oil?  I am curious since people throw out that term so readily.

----------


## 69360

> How so?  What product in particular is snake oil?  I am curious since people throw out that term so readily.


AJ is a classic example of a con man plain and simple. I have no interest in debating the merits of what he sells. 

That said, he has a right to sell whatever he wants and you have a right to buy it. I will gladly support that. We don't need a government that interferes with those rights.

----------


## jmdrake

> Alex always says do your own research. He might have fallen foul of the guidelines though claiming the nano silver can cure 'viruses' *(note: he didn't say coronovirus).*
> 
> I've bought from his store before but I can find some things cheaper locally (or on Amazon). Take his multivitamin mineral infusion for example. You can get a decent multivitamin tablet for a third of the price and for example a 90 day supply compared to his 30 day supply.  The tablet will typically contain the same quantities of vitamins and minerals anyway.   I think a big part of buying stuff from him is supporting the InfoWar.
> 
> I think his Vitamin D3 ('Winter Sun') liquid supplement isn't bad value for $20 but it's only a 1oz bottle which is a two week supply and the nascent iodine 2oz bottle ('X-3') for $31 isn't bad especially with free shipping .
> 
> Posters on here like the toothpaste and its only 10 bucks.  I've never tried it myself.


What he said: _“I’m not going to belabor this, I’m just gonna tell ya, that for just your daily life, and your gums and your teeth and for regular viruses and bacteria, the patented Nano Silver we have, the Pentagon has come out and documented, and homeland security have said this stuff kills the whole SARS corona family, at point blank range. Well of course it does, it kills every virus. But they found that, this is 13 years ago, and the Pentagon uses the product we have._

Since the novel coronavirus is part of the SARS corona family, he in effect said it kills "the coronavirus."  And here is an important point.  Calling it "the coronavirus" is disinformation from the media.  (I'm not blaming you for repeating that.  We hear "coronavirus" a thousand times a day.  Those of us still listening to media that is.)  The common cold is caused by a coronavirus.  

Anyway, if he has evidence that the Pentagon is using colloidal silver he should just post that on his website.  If he has a patent, he should link to that as well.  The truth is its own defense.

----------


## Warlord

> What he said: _“I’m not going to belabor this, I’m just gonna tell ya, that for just your daily life, and your gums and your teeth and for regular viruses and bacteria, the patented Nano Silver we have, the Pentagon has come out and documented, and homeland security have said this stuff kills the whole SARS corona family, at point blank range. Well of course it does, it kills every virus. But they found that, this is 13 years ago, and the Pentagon uses the product we have._
> 
> Anyway, if he has evidence that the Pentagon is using colloidal silver he should just post that on his website.  If he has a patent, he should link to that as well.  The truth is its own defense.



https://banned.video/watch?id=5e90fcc0320e54001ef8e73e

Skip to 5:00

He claims to have the goods but he says he's going to stop selling the products for now..

----------


## donnay

> AJ is a classic example of a con man plain and simple. I have no interest in debating the merits of what he sells. 
> 
> That said, he has a right to sell whatever he wants and you have a right to buy it. I will gladly support that. We don't need a government that interferes with those rights.


You have your right to you opinion and I respect that.  But it's sad you feel that way because the nutraceuticals are top notch, relabeled, national products, he sells for less than you can buy on Amazon.  In my opinion, that makes him a good guy, not a con man.

----------


## Warlord

> AJ is a classic example of a con man plain and simple. I have no interest in debating the merits of what he sells. 
> 
> That said, he has a right to sell whatever he wants and you have a right to buy it. I will gladly support that. We don't need a government that interferes with those rights.


I dont think he's a con man.

He is selling supplements and vitamins. They're a bit overpriced IMO but their genuine products that many stores sell.

----------


## Warlord

> You have your right to you opinion and I respect that.  But it's sad you feel that way because the nutraceuticals are top notch, relabeled, national products, he sells for less than you can buy on Amazon.  In my opinion, that makes him a good guy, not a con man.


Actually you can get most of his stuff cheaper on Amazon I think  (like multivitamins for example). Although he does offer free shipping  which is a nice perk but he builds into his profit margin.

----------


## donnay

> What he said: _“I’m not going to belabor this, I’m just gonna tell ya, that for just your daily life, and your gums and your teeth and for regular viruses and bacteria, the patented Nano Silver we have, the Pentagon has come out and documented, and homeland security have said this stuff kills the whole SARS corona family, at point blank range. Well of course it does, it kills every virus. But they found that, this is 13 years ago, and the Pentagon uses the product we have._
> 
> Since the novel coronavirus is part of the SARS corona family, he in effect said it kills "the coronavirus."  And here is an important point.  Calling it "the coronavirus" is disinformation from the media.  (I'm not blaming you for repeating that.  We hear "coronavirus" a thousand times a day.  Those of us still listening to media that is.)  The common cold is caused by a coronavirus.  
> 
> Anyway, if he has evidence that the Pentagon is using colloidal silver he should just post that on his website.  If he has a patent, he should link to that as well.  The truth is its own defense.


Here you go:  https://banned.video/watch?id=5e90fcc0320e54001ef8e73e

----------


## jmdrake

> *Alex Jones Responds to False Reports Filed to the FDA*
> 
> 
> https://banned.video/watch?id=5e90fcc0320e54001ef8e73e
> 
> Skip to 5:00
> 
> He is defiant..
> 
> He says he's probably going to stop selling those products and will sue.


Thanks.  I watched it.  He said it kills viruses topically, not that it will cure you if it gets down in your lungs.  That's what I guessed he was saying.  And it probably does.  Lots of things kill the virus.  Vinegar, chlorine, ammonia, hydrogen peroxide, ultraviolet light etc.  Okay, American Biotechnology has the patent for the nano silver.  And here it is:

https://patents.google.com/patent/US20030185889A1/en

I tried to find evidence of the Pentagon claim.  All I have found so far is that the FDA sent a warning letter back in 2014 to Natural Solutions Foundation for, among other things, claiming this:

_"There is ...no research showing that colloidal silver is effective against Ebola virus. . . .  [T]he research declassified in 2009 by the Defense Department makes it quite clear that exactly the opposite is true of NanoSilver 10 PPM (the product is effective against Ebola virus]_

If there is declassified Pentagon research, I would like to see it.  At this point I think AJ took the claims of the company he was reselling for at face value.

----------


## jmdrake

> Here you go:  https://banned.video/watch?id=5e90fcc0320e54001ef8e73e


That's not a link to a patent or to Pentagon research.  But nice try.  And yes I already watched it.

----------


## Warlord

> That's not a link to a patent or to Pentagon research.  But nice try.  And yes I already watched it.


He is saying Whole Foods/Walgreens/Amazon sell the same thing and he's right...

----------


## donnay

> That's not a link to a patent or to Pentagon research.  But nice try.  And yes I already watched it.


I forgot you're a lawyer and your legal aids do all the research.  The Pentagon study isn't in this wall of information, but enough studies proves the point that Silver is a good agent to kill viruses and bacteria, Jones is not wrong.  The Coronavirus is the common cold, btw.

https://f1000research.com/articles/8-267/v1
https://www.faim.org/sites/default/f...0509407-01.pdf
https://f1000research.com/articles/8-267/v1
https://www.faim.org/sites/default/f...Wound-Care.pdf
https://www.faim.org/sites/default/f...Case-Study.pdf
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/...nalCode=ijne20
https://jnanobiotechnology.biomedcen.../1477-3155-8-1
https://lifesilver.com/facts/H5N1_Effect.pdf
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6264685/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5905234/
https://stm.sciencemag.org/content/5/190/190ra81
https://www.hindawi.com/journals/amse/2014/371483/
https://shield221.zt1.com/wcegmem/ju...LVR_Study1.pdf
https://madison.wbu.com/downloadc/123627/
https://thesilveredge.com/wp-content..._Pathogens.pdf
https://thesilveredge.com/study-silv...uman-subjects/
https://www.faim.org/sites/default/f...L-products.pdf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...ature=emb_logo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...ature=emb_logo

----------


## dannno

> He made some slip-ups, such as this statement they quoted him saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I mean Nano Silver is on record taking out viruses and bacteria.


I disagree - Lysol is on record taking out viruses and bacteria, in fact, 99.9% of them.. they put that in their advertisements all the time. That doesn't mean that Lysol is trying to say that Lysol is a cure against diseases. They never said that. And Alex Jones never said his toothpaste cures COVID-19. But it is effective against it. To what extent we would need to see testing.

Silver is on record taking out viruses and bacteria:




> The importance of silver for its curative properties has been known for centuries, in fact, silver has been the most extensively studied metal for purpose of fighting infections and preventing food spoilage, and notwithstanding the decline of its use as a consequence of the development of antibiotics, prophylaxis against gonococcal ophthalmia neonatorum with silver ions was considered the standard of care in many countries until the end of the 20th century [17]. Silver’s mode of action is presumed to be dependent on Ag+ ions, which strongly inhibit bacterial growth through suppression of respiratory enzymes and electron transport components and through interference with DNA functions [18]. Therefore, the antibacterial, antifungal and antiviral properties of silver ions and silver compounds have been extensively studied. Silver has also been found to be non-toxic to humans at very small concentrations. The microorganisms are unlikely to develop resistance against silver as compared to antibiotics as silver attacks a broad range of targets in the microbes. Considering the broad literature that describes silver, as a bulk material, effective against a wide range of pathogens, silver nanoparticles have been analysed and found to be extremely appealing.



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6264685/


The FDA needs to be abolished. If they want to take out Alex Jones for this, then they need to take out Lysol too. This kind of targeted nonsense is the reason the FDA is such a huge political weapon.

----------


## jmdrake

Thanks.  And it's not just that I'm a lawyer.  AJ is facing a lot challenge.  From the perspective of that specific legal challenge he automatically wins if he has the documentation to back up the claims. But like I said elsewhere in this thread, it looks like he took the word of his supplier at face value that there is a pentagon study. he would be better off having you on his team to help research his claims with for stating them and then stating things like there are numerous studies that show this kills viruses including cold viruses and coronavirus is a cold virus rather than relying on somebody else talking about a pentagon study if that's not available.




> I forgot you're a lawyer and your legal aids do all the research.  The Pentagon study isn't in this wall of information, but enough studies proves the point that Silver is a good agent to kill viruses and bacteria, Jones is not wrong.  The Coronavirus is the common cold, btw.
> 
> https://f1000research.com/articles/8-267/v1
> https://www.faim.org/sites/default/f...0509407-01.pdf
> https://f1000research.com/articles/8-267/v1
> https://www.faim.org/sites/default/f...Wound-Care.pdf
> https://www.faim.org/sites/default/f...Case-Study.pdf
> https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/...nalCode=ijne20
> https://jnanobiotechnology.biomedcen.../1477-3155-8-1
> ...

----------


## jmdrake

> He is saying Whole Foods/Walgreens/Amazon sell the same thing and he's right...


I get that.  I'm not arguing against that.  The issue is not whether or not someone the products can be sold but rather what are the specific claims being made about the products.  Listerine was never forced to stop selling its mouthwash.  But at one point it had to quit saying "Listerine kills germs" until that was clinically proven.  Listerine contains alcohol and alcohol has long been proven to kill germs, but the specific claim about Listerine hadn't been tested so the FDA made them change their advertising.  For a while Listerine had to say "Listerine may not kill germs but....."  I remember that back in the 1970s.  As late as 2010, the FDA was still cracking down on Listerine for its claims. 




> I disagree - Lysol is on record taking out viruses and bacteria, in fact, 99.9% of them.. they put that in their advertisements all the time. That doesn't mean that Lysol is trying to say that Lysol is a cure against diseases. They never said that. And Alex Jones never said his toothpaste cures COVID-19. But it is effective against it. To what extent we would need to see testing.


A) Nobody sane washes his mouth out with Lysol.  Thus Lysol doesn't fall under the FDA.

B) Just because something kills viruses and bacteria when in one usage doesn't mean it will work in the other usage.  Take alcohol for instance.  At the concentrations you find in rubbing alcohol (70%) it kills viruses.  But what about the concentration used in mouthwash?  Apparently the answer is....it depends on the concentration.

See: https://www.mcgill.ca/oss/article/di...-kill-bacteria

From Listerine's website they distinguish between Listerine mouthwash and Listerine antiseptic.  The antiseptic contains 20% alcohol and, according to Listerine, "kills 99% of the germs that cause bad breath and gingivitis."  But they are careful to disclaim any effectiveness against the SARS-COV-2 virus.

https://www.listerine.com/covid-19-u...cause-covid-19

So is the concentration of colloidal silver in the toothpaste that Alex Jones was selling high enough to make a difference?  And considering the fact that we're talking about a respiratory infection, does toothpaste even matter?  




> Silver is on record taking out viruses and bacteria:


Yep.  So is alcohol.  Is the concentration in the AJ toothpaste analogous to rubbing alcohol (effective antiseptic) or beer (not an effective antiseptic).  Hard to say.  





> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6264685/
> 
> 
> The FDA needs to be abolished. If they want to take out Alex Jones for this, then they need to take out Lysol too. This kind of targeted nonsense is the reason the FDA is such a huge political weapon.


I'm against the FDA for other reasons, but the FDA has no authority of Lysol.  The FDA did reign in Listerine multiple times for unproven claims.

----------


## dannno

> A) Nobody sane washes his mouth out with Lysol.  Thus Lysol doesn't fall under the FDA.
> 
> B) Just because something kills viruses and bacteria when in one usage doesn't mean it will work in the other usage.  Take alcohol for instance.  At the concentrations you find in rubbing alcohol (70%) it kills viruses.  But what about the concentration used in mouthwash?  Apparently the answer is....it depends on the concentration..


You are missing the entire point and falling for the fake news. Alex Jones never said his products WILL cure you of corona virus. The media is claiming that Alex Jones said that his products will cure you of corona virus. 

Nobody here believes that fake news, and you aren't going to convince anybody of that based on what he said. 

All he said is that like Lysol or listerine killing germs, silver is also effective at killing germs. 

Listerine won't cure the common cold, but gargling with it when you have a cold certainly doesn't hurt, and it's very likely some cold germs will die. Alex Jones just made the same claim listerine did, that it kills germs, which it does, it boosts the immune system, which it does, and there is nothing wrong with that statement. He never said it cured anything.

----------


## jmdrake

> You are missing the entire point and falling for the fake news. Alex Jones never said his products WILL cure you of corona virus. The media is claiming that Alex Jones said that his products will cure you of corona virus.


No.  You're just being your typical moronic self.  *Listerine got warned by the FDA multiple times for making the exact same "our product will kill germs" claim that Alex Jones made about his product*!

Seriously dude, you're falling for a straw man argument and putting out "fake news" yourself.  Toothpaste, mouthwash, etc fall under the FDA.  Lysol does not.  If you sell toothpaste and you make a claim that it kills germs you had better be able to back up that claim *about your product* before you make it.  It's not a defense to say "My product has an ingredient that kills germs."  You know what has an ingredient that kills germs?  *Freaking tap water!*  Yes, along with the fluoride in your water you also have chlorine.  But it's not a high enough concentration to have antiseptic properties.

Edit: I don't hate Alex Jones.  I don't love the FDA.  But in *this* case AJ made claims he shouldn't have made.  He's not being treated any worse than the mega-corporation that makes Listerine.

----------


## donnay

> Thanks.  And it's not just that I'm a lawyer.  AJ is facing a lot challenge.  From the perspective of that specific legal challenge he automatically wins if he has the documentation to back up the claims. But like I said elsewhere in this thread, it looks like he took the word of his supplier at face value that there is a pentagon study. he would be better off having you on his team to help research his claims with for stating them and then stating things like there are numerous studies that show this kills viruses including cold viruses and coronavirus is a cold virus rather than relying on somebody else talking about a pentagon study if that's not available.


Jones has a great team of lawyers, one of which is *Robert Barnes*.

----------


## jmdrake

> Jones has a great team of lawyers, one of which is *Robert Barnes*.


Good.  Mr. Barnes should have warned Alex about what happened to Listerine when they tried to make claims about their mouthwash killing germs before clinical testing their particular product.  But perhaps Alex didn't clear that with him before doing the show.

----------


## donnay

> Good.  Mr. Barnes should have warned Alex about what happened to Listerine when they tried to make claims about their mouthwash killing germs before clinical testing their particular product.  But perhaps Alex didn't clear that with him before doing the show.


It is interesting to note on the very same day he was arrested for a DUI.  




AJ was arrested on March 10th 2020 for DWI even though he blew many times and was under the Texas legal limit for intoxication.

https://therightscoop.com/fda-threat...avirus-claims/




> A video posted on 3/10/2020, titled “Alex Jones Deep States: Using Coronavirus Fear and Panic To Destroy Our Country.” At minute 13:25, you state: “[R]egardless of how deadly this virus is . . . if it kills you, it’s bad news. So, I would advise listeners, just for your everyday life anyway to boost your immune system. We have the products that are documented on record to be good for your body. I mean Nano Silver is on record taking out viruses and bacteria. It’s in our entire line of high quality silver products and it’s patented, it’s amazing, it’s in the Super Silver Wound gel, it’s in the Super Silver Toothpaste, it is in the Super Blue Toothpaste . . . we’re very close to selling out in infowarsstore.com . . . “


It's clear to me what is happening here.

----------


## jmdrake

> It is interesting to note on the very same day he was arrested for a DUI.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ was arrested on March 10th 2020 for DWI even though he blew many times and was under the Texas legal limit for intoxication.
> 
> https://therightscoop.com/fda-threat...avirus-claims/
> 
> ...


Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.

----------

